# Modifier des icones...



## shenrone (15 Avril 2011)

Voilà j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de faire modifier quelques icones mais je me rend compte lors de leurs import dans Candybar que leurs miniature ne sont pas adaptés.

En clair je pense que les icones en question, bien qu'au format ICNS, n'ont pas les tailles intermédiaires (de 16 à 512).

Existe t il sur mac un soft permettant de voir toutes les tailles contenues dans une icones pour les modifier une à une?

Merci

J'espère ne pas avoir été trop confus:rose:


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2011)

Avec Apercu, tu vois toutes les tailles.


----------



## shenrone (17 Avril 2011)

Thank you


----------

